# Behavior-unfriendly



## nkritzman (Jul 5, 2012)

I received my hedgehog 4 months ago. being new to ownering a hedgehog I really do not know how to get my hedge hog to get used to us. His name is bristol and he is quite shy. The pet store I go to all of the time could not sale him because he was not friendly. And they was going to send him back to the breeder. Feelly bad i decided to work with him. he will let me touch him but he is not all like the hedgies in which every one talks about. he still will not interact with no one but me. he will not play outside his cage. What can I do to help him?


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

I am new to this as well. My Milo is almost three months old and I got him from a breeder. The day I picked him up he was friendly and very comfortable. I got him home and he started quilling almost right after that. He is jumpy, hissy, and skiddish with every little noise almost. I have heard many people on here give decent advice and the number one is patience and don't give up. Some hedgehogs are not as friendly as others in they will not want to snuggle or come out and play when you are up. I would be extra patient with yours since you got him from a pet store and lord knows what that poor thing has been through. I think just continuing to work with him daily and slowly working with him he will come around. I know I am impatient some days. I want Milo to be friendly and want to snuggle and play but he's also quilling so I think that has affected his personality as well so I am doing my best to be patient with him and the process. 

there are plenty of experts on here that i'm sure can give you some great advice. Hang in there, would be mine. They are worth it.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

All I can say is don't take it personally. When he huffs he's just communicating, maybe there was a noise he didn't like or he's not quite comfortable the way you are holding him. Keep handling gently and persistently. Let him be hidden under a blanket in your lap. Wear an old T-shirt to bed for a few days and then put it in the cage so he'll get used to your smell. Feed him treats on your lap or near you so he associates you with yummy food. Give him a bath (this is my favourite bonding time). Bath time is easy, put a little water in the tub make sure that he can touch at one end. Make sure the water is warm but not hot (like water you use for a baby) test the temperature on your wrist. Put your hedgehog in and let him crawl/swim around, I like to sit with my hand dangled into the tub so he can come and investigate me or on the side of the tub with my bare feet in the water. If he's the kind of hedgehog that won't come out of his ball a bath is good because they will usually unball in water. After the bath make sure you hold him in a towel until he is dry. Also make sure your house is nice and warm sometimes hedgehogs are grumpier when they are little too cold but not cold enough to make them hibernate.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey  My hedgehogs name is Annabelle she is 8 weeks old. We had just got her yesterday and she was super friendly then even let us give her a bath to get the stink off But today she is very reserved and if i go near her she is in a ball and hissing, if you try to pick her up or touch her she will jump slightly at you. I know they take some time to get used to you and be calm but she was yesterday :S Is this all normal hedgie behaviour? I am a first time hedgie owner and always have questions! I just want to make sure she has everything she needs as well as good health!


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

I think this would be a norm for hedgehog like ours. Each one is different and I have heard of some that feel comfy right away or quickly and do well and socialize right off the bat. Mile was nice and calm when we picked him up. I left him alone his first 24 hours home and the next day he was jumpy and since less than a week after we got him he was quilling he has become a jumpy nervous mess. I just hold him daily and either put him in a snuggle sack or I will put him in his play pen and let him play and hang out and I will give him treats while he's in my lap or playing. I haven't tried the t-shirt trick yet. That's my next attempt and see how that goes. I attribute a large bit of his crankiness to his quilling and the issues that come along with that. I'm just taking all the advice i got and read about and trying my best to be patient.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm new at this too, but the shirt works. I brought my night shirt (that I wore for 3 days!) to the store when I picked Mimzy up. I let her sleep in it for a few days to get my scent on her. Since she too is quilling, I pick her up with her fleece sleep blanket and cuddle with her on my lap or on my bed. I feed her some mealworms or waxworms to associate treats to coming out and socializing. She seldom raises her spines and I'm able to pet her back and sides. It works for me. :lol:


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

So after a couple nights and a few days with Annabelle my boyfriend and I have learned she is just a grump in the mornings and afternoons. She sure loves her sleep and if we wake her up anytime before 6-7pm she lets us know we have pissed her off :lol: But when we handle her between 6 and 7 she is just a sweetheart, some huffing and puffing but she calms down quickly and just enjoys the time to explore. We are handling her while holding a fleece blanket currently. Does anyone else find that their hedgie is not a morning/afternoon hedgie ever? I heard some will adjust to some day time activity but i doubt Annabelle will be.


Here is a picture from yesterday when i picked up her hut to find her.


----------

